# Case D Series 1949



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

I have a case D Series owners manual (Eight Edition) on one of my web sites ... if it's any use to anyone I can post a link ... it's in PDF Format

My Case of the same vintage has the breaks all seized up ... any tips on getting them freed up???


----------



## john50dc (Jul 2, 2011)

i could use it for my 50 DC. i would appreciate it. thank you


----------



## drummerboy (Nov 10, 2011)

*dc-4*

i would like that link and thankyou Don


----------



## Adamkat78 (Jan 6, 2013)

Where could I get the link at I would really apprecheat it


----------



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

http://internetdestination.com/Case_D_Series_Tractor.htm


----------

